# DruckluftKompressor elektrisch



## Borg12 (26. Dezember 2010)

moin

Ich such ein DruckluftKompressor elektrisch den ich nur für den pc zum ausblasen brauch.

Sollte nicht mehr als 100 € kosten

Kennt jemand welche die dafür geeigent sind

Grüße

borg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Dezember 2010)

Günstig wären Baumarktkompressoren, aber recht schwer und sehr laut ( besonders MembranKompressoren ). Ideal wäre eigendlich ein Airbrushkompressor, der ist aber teurer aber dafür kaum hörbar, müßte nur auf handeslübliche Anschlüsse umgerüstet werden da 1/8 Zoll Anschlüsse.


----------



## sentinel1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Güde Montagekompressor Silver, arbeitet mit ner Teflondichtung (ohne Öl), kostet etwas mehr als 100€ und ist nicht vollkommen silent, aber hat ordentlich Leistung.

Sind wohl sehr gefragt und meist ausverkauft.


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. Dezember 2010)

220 auf 12 Volt Umformer und nen Autokompressor fertig. Benutze ich seid Jahren


----------

